# Today's young mothers - some anyway



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I was in our local charity shop yesterday and two young Mum's came in with toddlers in pushchairs. Once in, the toddlers got out of the chairs and ran round the shop whilst their Mothers' browsed. In all fairness, they were no real trouble, but my friend remarked that when our children were that age (35 - 45 years ago) they would have been strapped in their chairs and not allowed to run around a shop as so many seem to do these days. Perhaps we are now sad old f***s :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I've just noticed I'm classed as a senior member!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I remember 45 years ago
Steven
Vanishing in superstores

He always found his way back

Obviously I was a bad mother

The next five 

Even worse

But now 45 years on
THEY ALL SEEM TO BE DOING REALLY WELL

And the grandkids even better


ALDRA


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm a really old fart and when I was a nipper our mum only went to the shops on Saturdays to the butchers to choose the weekend joint. Rest of the week we, boys, did all the shopping. Usually with a shopping list (which was good as I had a terrible stammer) or an item that was repeated in whisper over and over.
By the time I was 7 years old I had a Saturday job cleaning out chicken houses for the rich neighbours. At 9 years old I had a weekend paper round.
All earnings were handed over to mum. I received half-a-crown pocket money. Thought I was doing well!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We should never have stopped sending children up chimneys. :serious:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> I'm a really old fart and when I was a nipper our mum only went to the shops on Saturdays to the butchers to choose the weekend joint. Rest of the week we, boys, did all the shopping. Usually with a shopping list (which was good as I had a terrible stammer) or an item that was repeated in whisper over and over.
> By the time I was 7 years old I had a Saturday job cleaning out chicken houses for the rich neighbours. At 9 years old I had a weekend paper round.
> All earnings were handed over to mum. I received half-a-crown pocket money. Thought I was doing well!


There were a hundred and fifty of us living in a shoebox in't middle of the road>:grin2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Jimblob44 said:


> There were a hundred and fifty of us living in a shoebox in't middle of the road>:grin2:


You were lucky..............................................................


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> We should never have stopped sending children up chimneys. :serious:


............ or down the mines.:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Or allowed them down the chimney or up the mine?......:laugh:

I had some....they turned out ok ! :wink2:

I think today's Mums do a great job....0 expectations are entirely different from 50 years ago.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pollydoodle said:


> I was in our local charity shop yesterday and two young Mum's came in with toddlers in pushchairs. Once in, the toddlers got out of the chairs and ran round the shop whilst their Mothers' browsed. In all fairness, they were no real trouble, but my friend remarked that when our children were that age (35 - 45 years ago) they would have been strapped in their chairs and not allowed to run around a shop as so many seem to do these days. Perhaps we are now sad old f***s :grin2: :grin2:


Me and the daughter of darkness created three wee monsters, two with ADHD and Aspergers, they were a right handful to take into any shop and as a result I still hate shopping with a passion>
Now they are all grown and up, and until last month, when my daughter came home, they had all flown the nest.
We must have done something right though, they all work hard and my son, who has aspergers, is getting married in July and holds down a stressfull job.
The "being monsters" bit though has carried on as all four of my grandkids are just as naughty in a shopping type scenario as their father was, thankfully that is no longer my problem:grin2:

Jim.


----------

